# Ruido molesto en tda2050



## zxeth

Buenas noches, como dice mi titulo tengo un ruido muy molesto en mi tda2050, pensaba que era el filtrado de la fuente, pero no es asi. Lo estoy alimentando con +-12 que se convierten en mas o menos +-18v, un puente de diodos de 6amp 200v, y 2 capacitores de 4700uf, 2 de 1000uf y otros 2 de 220uf. Ya probe tambien con 2 mas en paralelo (al igual que todo el resto) de 10000uf y nada. Los tda estan totalmente aislados de el disipador y comparten masa con 3 tda2003. Ya desconecte los tda2003 y no pasa nada, esta todo igual con ruido. Alguien me podria ayudar?. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

*probaste poner la entrada a masa,tierra o chasis ?*
el capacitor  de la pata 2 ??  esta bien ? y el otro el de la salida a masa junto a la resistencia(pata 4) ?


----------



## zxeth

esos estan 10ptos. ahora en 5 te digo lo de la la entrada a masa 

Recien puse la entrada a masa de los 2 amplificadores y siguen haciendo ruido, que significa esto?


----------



## Tavo

Mmm, es muy raro que un 2050 haga ruido... Jamás me pasó.
Una pista buena sería que cuelgues unas fotos de tu circuito, para ver que se puede deducir a simple vista.

Una cosa que no me gustó:
Respecto del filtrado de la fuente; no es necesario que pongas tantos capacitores en paralelo por rama, con que tengas un 4700uF de buena calidad en cada rama, es suficiente.
*Cómo sabés que no es la fuente? Analizaste la salida con osciloscopio?*

Si no tenés osciloscopio, hacé lo siguiente:
Agarrá el tester (se supone que debés tener), y ponelo en la posición para medir corriente alterna, en un rango de pocos Volts.
En la punta POSITIVA del téster, poné provisoriamente un capacitor de poliéster de unos 220nF. La pata que te sobra de tu capacitor, es tu POSITIVO nuevo.
Ahora, con el NEGATIVO y la pata del capacitor restante, medí entre -V y masa; y +V y masa.
Si todo está correcto, la lectura en el téster DEBE ser 0. Si hay algo mal, muy probablemente leas una tensión "fantasma", de aproximadamente la tensión misma de alimentación.

*¿Que estoy haciendo al intercalar un capacitor en serie con el positivo del téster?*
Muy simple, cortando la componente CONTÍNUA de la alimentación para comprobar si hay oscilaciones en la fuente. 

Probá eso, y contame.

Sugerencia fundamental:
4700uF + 100nF en cada rama = Alimentación "decente" y sin problemas. 

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth

dale mañana lo pruebo porque ahora estan todos durmiendo y hace mucho ruido. Puse provisoriamente un capacitor de 0,47uf entre la entrada y la masa para hacer de filtro, pero no paso mucho que digamos. Sera que la impedancai es 4ohms?. talvez como todas reparten masa hace esto. tambien reparten entrada los 2 tda2050 con 2 tda2003. Mañana desconecto la entrada tambien a ver si siguen haciendo ruido


----------



## el-rey-julien

el de  100nf se supone esta ya puesto en la patita de alimentación del tda,yo suelo agregar uno de  1µf electrolítico lo mas cerca de la patita de alimentacion del ic 
buen  método tavo para descartar la fuente


----------



## Tavo

> Puse provisoriamente un capacitor de 0,47uf entre la entrada y la masa para hacer de filtro, pero no paso mucho que digamos.


Descartá esto, si la alimentación es correcta, no se escucha nada de ruido.


> Sera que la impedancai es 4ohms?


Esto tampoco es motivo, si la impedancia no baja de 4 ohms, no es ningún problema, aún así, si bajara, tampoco haría ruidos, directamente explota el chip. 


> talvez como todas reparten masa hace esto. tambien reparten entrada los 2 tda2050 con 2 tda2003.


No creo que sea esto tampoco, es correcto compartir la masa entre muchas entradas.
Pusiste las *masas en estrella*, apuntando al GND de la placa rectificadora?


> dale mañana lo pruebo porque ahora estan todos durmiendo y hace mucho ruido.


Probalo, te vas a dar cuenta al toque si la fuente te está fallando. 



			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> buen método tavo para descartar la fuente


Ahá. Eso lo aprendí hace rato, de este mismo foro.

Saludos gente.
Tavo.


----------



## luisgrillo

Mira, no hay pierde, si tienes todo bien conectado y aun poniendo la entrada a masa, el amplificador sigue con ruido, esta dañado, desolda y cambialo por uno nuevo.


----------



## Tavo

Es cierto, también puede ser lo que dice Luis.

Apuesto, tengo el 89% de la seguridad de que tus integrados son falsificados. Lo presiento.
Si subís unas fotos con buena resolución, me voy a dar cuenta al toque. Ya estoy curado de espanto.

Un *TDA2050* de *ST Microelectronics (original)*, *es un FIERRO!* Durísimo, permite abusos de muchos lados, y la mayoría los banca... (ojo eh, dije "la mayoría, no todos").


----------



## horacio

segurisimo son tda truchos....a mi los truchos me dieron muy malos resultados,primero por el ruido que metian,luego por la cantidad de calor que disipaban y despues porque no se aguantaban los +-25 volts del supuesto vmax del integrado....y que casualidad,luego de comprar un par de estos,doy con unos de ST y al parecer son originales.por que hace un mes repare el ampli y siguen andando.


----------



## zxeth

ajjaaj practicamente no existen tda2050 truchos, no vale su precio en falsificacion, en cambio los stk si que son un ca;o y valen la pena falsificar. Muchas gracias a todos por sus consejos, pero no son truchos ni nada, hay un pequenio (no tengo enie) error en la entrada. Lo que pasa es que yo tengo entrada estereo para 5 amplificadores. 3 de estos son tda2003. Lo que hice fue alimentar un tda2003 en mono y conectar 1 tda2003 con un 2050 y asi. Hoy corte los cables del tda2050 de entrada (no tenia ganas de desoldar) y magicamente se fue el ruido . Ahora, alguien sabe como aislar la entrada de cada tda?.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

zxeth dijo:


> *ajjaaj practicamente no existen tda2050 truchos*, *no vale su precio en falsificacion*, en cambio los stk si que son un ca;o y valen la pena falsificar. Muchas gracias a todos por sus consejos, *pero no son truchos ni nada*, hay un pequenio (no tengo enie) error en la entrada. Lo que pasa es que yo tengo entrada estereo para 5 amplificadores. 3 de estos son tda2003. Lo que hice fue alimentar un tda2003 en mono y conectar 1 tda2003 con un 2050 y asi. Hoy corte los cables del tda2050 de entrada (no tenia ganas de desoldar) y magicamente se fue el ruido . Ahora, alguien sabe como aislar la entrada de cada tda?.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias




*Estás totalmente equivocado, y lo peor es que no lo sabés.*

Te recomiendo, por favor, que leas y mires bien _*este post*_, habla sobre el mismo tema, incluso colgué algunas fotos para que veas la diferencia!!

*En verde:*
¿Acaso te pensás que los chinos de m*****da (perdón moderadores) van a perder tiempo en falsificar STKs???

Falsifican lo que sea, con tal de ganar unos centavos más; y la basura que hacen NO la consumen ellos, termina cayendo en los países del tercer mundo... Argentina y el resto de América Latina...

Fotos, fotos, fotos!! (colgá algunas fotos de tus amplificadores).

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

zxeth dijo:


> Buenas noches, como dice mi titulo tengo un ruido muy molesto en mi tda2050, .............


Trata de hacer una descripción *onomatopéyica* del ruido.

¿ Foto del impreso (Si lo hiciste en impreso) ?
¿ Esquema del cableado de la alimentación ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

era algo de la entrada nomas ?no estará roto alguna masa de los cables de entrada,supongo que usas rca (esos cables de video )siempre se rompen ,es lo primero que  ay que fijarse 
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Foto del impreso (Si lo hiciste en impreso) ?
> ¿ Esquema del cableado de la alimentación ?



Es lo que trato de decirle, que suba algunas fotos! Del cableado, de la fuente, del amplificador en sí...



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Trata de hacer una descripción *onomatopéyica* del ruido.


Esa palabra nunca la había oído escuchar... Te admiro Fogonazo, la "cultura gramática" que tenés, es asombrosa... jeje


----------



## zxeth

la onomatopéyica? jajajaja hace como los gatos miauuu , jaja no mentira hace un bpmmmbpmpbmpbmpbmbmbpbmpbmpbbp. jajaj, ahora voy y saco videos y fotos. Esta medio desprolijo porque todavia no esta terminado . Esperenme 10'

hay un problema, el video pesa 50mb y las fotos 2mb c/u, voy a estar un tiempito para comprimir


----------



## Tavo

Viste ESTO?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/ruido-molesto-tda2050-44673/#post375010

Miralo. 
------------------------------------------------

Te recomiendo un programa EXCELENTE para *redimensionar imágenes*, es buenísimo, fácil, rápido y profesional.
Fotosizer - Redimensión de imágenes por Lotes

Hacé clic en el enlace y sola se te abre la ventana de guardar archivo. Fijate es fácil.

NO lleva crack, NI serial, NI código de activación. Esa versión es FREE. 
Probalo.

PS: Redimensioná las imágenes en tamaño 1024 x 768 px, es el tamaño máximo permitido, y las fotos se ven muy bien!!


----------



## zxeth

Aca esta el diagrama, el video y las fotos , tarda en subir, pero tarde o temprano va a terminar (mas bien tarde que temprano ). Tavo, como ya dije, son originales, ya se como diferenciar los truchos de los originales, y en electronica liniers que digamos no creo que te vendan truchos porque osino tendrian 1000000000 devoluciones.

PD: me paso algo de security token


----------



## Fogonazo

Bbmop, Bbmop, Bbmop, Bbmop, Bbmop, ...

Malla de retorno mal diseñada, forma un lazo que provoca re-alimentación positiva y oscilación de muy baja frecuencia, Verificar la forma del impreso, donde están anclados los electrolíticos, pistas finas, Etc.


----------



## zxeth

Fogonazo dijo:


> Bbmop, Bbmop, Bbmop, Bbmop, Bbmop, ...
> 
> Malla de retorno mal diseñada, forma un lazo que provoca re-alimentación positiva y oscilación de muy baja frecuencia, Verificar la forma del impreso, donde están anclados los electrolíticos, pistas finas, Etc.



Vuelvo a decir, al desconectar del tda2003 no hay mas ruido. Si se le injecta una senial la amplifica sin problemas. ahora subo fotos. Odio que haya una restriccion de 2mb en archivos zip y rar, deberian haber minimo 10

aca estan todos los archivos restantes


----------



## Tavo

A mi me suena a la fuente de alimentación... Es un ruido muy raro, la vez que se me quemó un TDA2050 hizo un ruido similar, pero duró segundos y reventó.
Fueron dos veces, una vez por accidente y distracción conecté la alimentación al revés, y la otra un cortocircuito a la salida del ampli, o sea, 0 ohms.
Dudo que traigan todas esas protecciones que dicen tener... Hay que ser precavido y cuidadoso.

En el video no se ve nada, todo muy oscuro, estaría bueno si lo hubieses filmado en el patio, o un lugar con luz.

El ruido me despistó.


----------



## zxeth

de fuente no es :S, hoy fui a la casa de mi tio que tiene un osciloscopio, puso para ver la fuente (no tengo idea de como se usan los osciloscopios) y el filtrado es perfecto. Me dijo que me fije que el tda 2003 en la entrada tiene el negativo por donde entra la senial y el positivo del lado del integrado 






mientras que el tda2050 es alrevez (aunque en el diagrama no se vea muy bien 





Y que puede ser que el tda2003 tenga tension en la entrada, y el capacitor va alrevez ya que la entrada es menor que el voltaje de la entrada, entonces lo que hace es que cuando se descarga el capacitor me de una descarga positiva al capacitor del tda2050.

Talvez pase esto, no tengo idea, alguien sabe si es posible?, me parece que no porque osino tambien moriria el mp7


----------



## Cacho

Tenés un bucle de masa importante ahí.
[Ironía] Como siempre, odio darte la razón Fogo, pero le pegaste sin el audio  [/Ironía]

Sumado a eso tenés interferencia entrando al ampli. Unos cables mallados te van a ayudar ahí.


Saludos.


----------



## zxeth

Cacho dijo:


> Tenés un bucle de masa importante ahí.
> [Ironía] Como siempre, odio darte la razón Fogo, pero le pegaste sin el audio  [/Ironía]
> 
> Sumado a eso tenés interferencia entrando al ampli. Unos cables mallados te van a ayudar ahí.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



un bucle con la masa?, que queres decir?, Todo lo que va a masa esta directamente a masa. Hay un cable de los tda2003 que va a masa, un cable de los tda2050 que van a masa, un cable de la chapa que va a masa, y un cable de las masas de los parlantes que va a masa, ademas de que la entrada tiene un cable que va a la masa que tienen los tda2003 y 5 cables que vienen del otro bafle que todos son masa y van a la masa de los tda2003. Y todas estas masas van directamente a la masa del transformador (no la chapa sino el punto medio)

Practicamente todo es masa . El ruido solo esta cuando conecto el tda 2050 con la entrada del tda2003. Saque la entrada de tension del tda2003 y no hay nada de nada de ruido.. note que cuando saco el capacitor de .47uf de la entrada y la masa se empieza a quemar una resistencia, tambien muy raro. pero recien estaba viendo imagenes de pcbs armados y en lugar de resistencia de 1/2w le ponian una como de 2watts asi que me imagino que debe ser eso


----------



## Cacho

zxeth dijo:


> un bucle con la masa?, que queres decir?


Si la corriente tiene más de una forma de ir a masa, circula para acá y para allá y mete interferencia. Leé *por acá*, sobre todo en la parte donde habla de las masas en estrella.


Saludos


----------



## zxeth

Cacho dijo:


> Si la corriente tiene más de una forma de ir a masa, circula para acá y para allá y mete interferencia. Leé *por acá*, sobre todo en la parte donde habla de las masas en estrella.
> 
> 
> Saludos



ya habia leido eso, y por eso hice lo que hice, esta todo en estrella, lo que voy a hacer mas tarde es aislar el chasis a ver como va. De paso, alguien sabe como aislar una entrada?, pense en aislala con un tl072 y sin ganancia, solo con un capacitor en la entrada


----------



## zxeth

Haaa puede ser que sea porque se alimentan de un solo transformador pero con disferentes puentes de diodos?, ahora subo el esquema de lo que digo, talvez esta afectando un capacitor que talvez no tiene que ir, o el retorno de los tda 2003..

El esquema esta adjunto


----------



## zxeth

Al parecer era la fuente del tda2003. Desconecte la del 2003 y la conecte entre la masa y el positivo de la fuente del 2050. Anda bastante bien, pero el tda2003 me hace un pequenio (no tengo enie) zumbido. Talvez este si sea producto de la rectificacion y alisamiento de la fuente


----------



## Cacho

Pero claro que iba a meter ruido el arreglo de rectificadores que hiciste.

El de la fuente simple entrega tensión desde los extremos deC1, no como lo estabas tomando 
Si ahora alimentás todo desde un solo rectificador es esperable que ande mucho mejor.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth

y no hay mas caida de tension y/o corriente en una sola rama? no hace nada eso?


----------



## zxeth

Hay otro roblema. Cuando pongo los otros parlantes me hace ruido muuuy raro. Como que va subiendo el ruido de a poco y despues va cayendo. Que puede ser?, talvez es masa, ahora voy a tirar masas independientes aver si anda mejor


----------



## zxeth

He aqui de nuevo con otros problemas con este bicho (estoy empezando a creer que yo soy el problema jajajjajaja) Ahora cambie una resistencia de 2.2ohms 1/2watt por una de 5watts y pude sacar el capacitor entre la masa y la entrada. Ahora el problema es otro, el amplificador no me amplifica, solo hace un ruido de falta de filtrado de fuente (alrededor de 10000uF por rama tiene) y un blop cada 1,5segundos. Osea hace mmmmmmmmmmmmmm blop mmmmmmmmmmmmmm blop mmmmmmmmmmmmmm blop mmmmmmmmmmmmmm blop mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Sacaria un video pero me quede sin usb en el celullar y preste la camara digital . A alguien le habia pasado o sabe por que hace esto?. Sino cambio directamente los 2 tda por 2 nuevos


----------



## rodivan

hola que tal, che yo no tengo mucha experiencia en esto. una pregunta: vos estas usando los TDA2003 como "preamplificadores"y despues los 2050 como amplificador de potencia? porque de ser asi me parece que distorcionaria mucho, porque no probas usando los NE5532 como preamp, son muy buenos


----------



## zxeth

jajaja el problema ya esta solucionado, no postee porque nadie respondia , nono, los 2003 eran para alimentar otros parlantes, por ahi esta el esquema. 

Era la fuente que en una se me habia puesto en corto pero cuando ya estaba apagado, y quedo con los condensadores cargados. Entonces estos me rompieron el fusible de la entrada y el puente de diodos, (solo recibia la mitad, me di cuenta al medir la tension)


----------



## rodivan

ah jajaa ok, porque yo estaba haciendo uno con un 5532 y un 2050 y la verdad que joya, el problema es que no tengo buenos parlantes, y salen caros jaja uso el de mi ampli de viola que es de 12" y con ese anda JOYA jaja


----------



## alfredo5

Hola, yo armé un ampli con tda2050 utilizando el siguiente diagrama adjunto, no le siento ruido, pero suena un poco debil, no se si se debe al capacitor de 0.22µf a la entrada de audio que no aparece en el diagrama que mostraste


----------



## zxeth

para que el de 0,22uf?, no comprendo para que esta ahi, proba sin eso, y para que suene fuerte tenes que tenes +-24v, osino decae mucho la potencia


----------



## alfredo5

zxeth dijo:


> para que el de 0,22uf?, no comprendo para que esta ahi, proba sin eso, y para que suene fuerte tenes que tenes +-24v, osino decae mucho la potencia



Graciaas, ya lo hice, y mejoró un poco el sonido, se sienten mas los efectos graves, que antes mo se escuchaban tanto,  aunque le falta aún el preamplificador


----------



## zxeth

el pre sirve y bastante. Ganas hasta 6 db con este bicho, y creeme que son bastantes


----------



## Neodymio

Que preamp usaste para el tda2050?


----------



## caballeromistico

seguro tenes un capacitor, mal o malconectado,proba quitar los de la salida al parlante, es mas probalo sin los filtros de salida ,si hiciste el circuito recomendado por el fabricante,no hay tda truchos, ni stk truchos ,solo son de fabricantes distintos ,la diferencia radica en las prestaciones ,+-distorsion , +- temp de func,+- aguante al limite


----------



## electronic2009

Saludos.
Ojala me pudan resolver la siguiente inquietud.
He montado el amplificador de audio con TDA2050 y funciona bie, mientras hay sonido, pero cuando elimina la fuente de audio de entrada o la coloco en estado muda obtengo un ruido como un zumbido. ¿A qué se debe ese ruido?, ¿Cómo puedo eliminar ese zumbido o ruido?
De antemano muchas Gracías.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no probaste con un capacitor de .1µf desde la entrada a chasis?


----------



## electronic2009

Hola, @el-rey-julien efectivamente hice lo que me aconsejaste, pero no funciono. Tambien hice la prueba de medir el componente de ac con un capacitor de 220nF a la salida de la fuente de alimentación y me arrojo una pequeña cantidad. ¿Este puede ser el principal factor del ruido a la salida del TDA2050?. 
Para la fuente de alimentación uso en Transformador con tap-central y 2 capacitores de 4700uF y el los pines de alimentación del TDA uso un capacitor de 220uF y 0.1uF por cada una.
¿Qué me podrías aconsejar?
Gracías de antemano por tu colaboración.


----------



## zorrux

Tuve  un problema similar ,un zumbido al apagar la  fuente de sonido  o  dejar la entrada al aire  pero con un TDA  2003 ,lo solucione poniendo un  cap ceramico de 10 nF (103)  entre  IN (entrada) y G  (tierra)


----------



## moncada

zxeth, la fuente simple para el TDA2003 tal como te han dicho, no está bien conectada. Tiene el condensador de filtro inutilizado. No sé que trafo has usado, pero tomando uno de 12-0-12, para alimentar a los TDA2003 y TDA2050 deberías montar algo como esto:






[/URL]  [/IMG]

Suprime un puente de Graetz y rectifica en onda completa con solo dos diodos aprovechando la toma media del trafo. Tendrás así unas tensiones en vacío de 18v para el 2003 y unos +18 y -18 para el TDA2050. La masa es común para ambos.

Saludos.


----------



## electronic2009

zorrux, gracías por el consejo, voy a probar, pero ¿el condensador lo debo de ubicar a la entrada de la señal de audio o directamente en el pin del TDA2050?


----------



## el-rey-julien

el la fuente,entre mas +  y chasis


----------



## zxeth

moncada dijo:


> zxeth, la fuente simple para el TDA2003 tal como te han dicho, no está bien conectada. Tiene el condensador de filtro inutilizado. No sé que trafo has usado, pero tomando uno de 12-0-12, para alimentar a los TDA2003 y TDA2050 deberías montar algo como esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]  [/IMG]
> 
> Suprime un puente de Graetz y rectifica en onda completa con solo dos diodos aprovechando la toma media del trafo. Tendrás así unas tensiones en vacío de 18v para el 2003 y unos +18 y -18 para el TDA2050. La masa es común para ambos.
> 
> Saludos.



muchas gracias, me encanto tu idea, nunca se me ocurrio pero ese ampificador ya "paso de moda". resulta que lo resolvi con otros dos amplificadores de 12 watts, no me acuerdo bien el codigo pero se alimendatab con +-12v, y el 2050 le puse un transformador 24+24 aparte, no me acuerdo que voltaje me daba de salida, esto paso hace como 1 año.


----------



## zorrux

Hola.

Yo lo coloque en las borneras , entre IN  y G ,pues la verdad se me hacia un mundo colocarlo  en la placa  y me funciono.Pero aclaro fue en un TDA 2003 ,he armado 2 amplis con TDA 2050 simple y uno en puente y  no he tenido ese zumbido que dices.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/ruido-amplificador-tda-2003-parlantes-8ohm-8436/index2.html


----------



## electronic2009

Hola nuevamente.
Les cuento que ya pude momentaneamente eliminarle el ruido al amplificador con TDA2050, pero solo lo puedo lograr cuando envío a tierra la entrada de audio, lo que anteriormente no podia conseguir. El circuito ya estaba montado sobre una placa universal y lo desmonté para verificar su funcionamiento nuevamente.
Ahora lo estoy probando en la protoboard y funciona aparentemente bien cuando inyecto alguna señal de audio y no hay ruido cuando coloco la entrada de audio a tierra.
En la verificación de la fuente de alimentación, en la etapa de dc aún permanece una componente de ac y ya no se que filtro ponerle ninguno logra suprimirla.

Lo que quiero consultar ahora es lo siguiente, cuando tengo la entrada de audio libre (al aire) el circuito emite aún un ruido molesto (no igual al anterior), pero solo consigo suprimirlo cuando aterrizo la entrada ¿Cómo solucionarlo?. 

El circuito que tengo para el 2050 trae una configuración determinada pero no incluye un potenciometro para variar los niveles de intensidad de volumen, entonces simplemente conecté un potenciometro de 50k en la entrada de audio y "funciona", pero me sigue ocurriendo el mismo inconveniente del ruido y cuando el potenciometro se encuentra en su valor mínimo, la resistencia se hace tan pequeña casi como un corto lo que debería unir la entrada del amplificador con tierra, lo que no ocurre. ¿Qué puede estar ocurriendo? 

Adjunto les dejo el circuito esquemático, además indico en donde ubico el pot, como por aclarar.
Agradezco su colaboración y disponibilidad.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Primero no sé qué hacen los 2 capacitores en serie con la entrada..

Se suele colocar 1 sólo...


----------



## electronic2009

dj draco gracías por responder.
La verdad yo también me cuestioné lo mismo, pienso que la función que cumple el capacitor a la entrada es para eliminar la componente de dc y que solo al amplificador llegue la señal de ac.
Supongo que con un solo capacitor debe funcionar igual, ¿Cuál de los 2 capacitores me aconseja eliminar?
De pronto tenga usted alguna sugerencia para poder eliminar el ruido a la salida cuanto la entrada permanece al aire.


----------



## zorrux

El data sheet solo muestra el de 1 uF.


----------



## electronic2009

Hoy quiero agradecer a todos por sus aportes, ayer elimine el capacitor que estaba de mas en la entrada del amplificador de audio y el ruido disminuyó considerablemente pero jamás creí que el problema lo estaba teniendo por la tierra del circuito, realmente creo que fué un golpe de suerte, las pruebas las estoy haciendo en la protoboard. Llevaba ya algúnos días intentado eliminiar el ruido del amplificador cuando la entrada se encontraba al aire y luego de encontrar diferentes tipos de soluciones (φ por cierto gracias a todos aquellos que con desinteres postean sus conocimientos en la web y del cuál nos podemos beneficiar muchos que no tenemos la suficiente experiencia Ω) y de no ver resultados creí que ya no podría eliminar el ruido del amplificador, y ayer sentado nuevamente frente a mi banco de pruebas me pusé a cambiar de ubicacion los componentes creyendo que alguno podría ser el causante del ruido molesto. La tierra del circuito esta distribuida por todo el borde de la protoboard y midiendo continuidad me indicaba que estaba bien, pero cuando la entrada la llevaba a tierra por medio de un cable me percaté de que si conectaba la entrada con la tierra de la parte de abajo de la protoboard el ruido se eliminaba por completo, pero si por el contrario conectaba la entrada con la tierra que está en la parte de arriba de la protoboard (ojo que a pesar de que son la misma tierra) había ruido a la salida. Gracias a esa observación decidí conectar todos los componentes que van a tierra con la tierra de la parte de abajo de la protoboard. 
De esta manera pude eliminar por completo ese ruido, bueno no soy muy bueno narrando hechos pero espero que esto sirva como pauta para alguien que en determinado momento se encuentre con este pequeño incoveniente y les permita seguir adelante en su proyecto.

Agradezco a todos su tiempo y colaboración, el siguiente paso es hacer el pcb, ya tengo el diseño y lo pienso hacer por medio del metodo de la serigrafía, estaré posteando mis observaciones y porque no, compartiré algunas imagenes de todo el proceso.


----------



## zxeth

electronic2009 dijo:


> Hoy quiero agradecer a todos por sus aportes, ayer elimine el capacitor que estaba de mas en la entrada del amplificador de audio y el ruido disminuyó considerablemente pero jamás creí que el problema lo estaba teniendo por la tierra del circuito, realmente creo que fué un golpe de suerte, las pruebas las estoy haciendo en la protoboard. Llevaba ya algúnos días intentado eliminiar el ruido del amplificador cuando la entrada se encontraba al aire y luego de encontrar diferentes tipos de soluciones (φ por cierto gracias a todos aquellos que con desinteres postean sus conocimientos en la web y del cuál nos podemos beneficiar muchos que no tenemos la suficiente experiencia Ω) y de no ver resultados creí que ya no podría eliminar el ruido del amplificador, y ayer sentado nuevamente frente a mi banco de pruebas me pusé a cambiar de ubicacion los componentes creyendo que alguno podría ser el causante del ruido molesto. La tierra del circuito esta distribuida por todo el borde de la protoboard y midiendo continuidad me indicaba que estaba bien, pero cuando la entrada la llevaba a tierra por medio de un cable me percaté de que si conectaba la entrada con la tierra de la parte de abajo de la protoboard el ruido se eliminaba por completo, pero si por el contrario conectaba la entrada con la tierra que está en la parte de arriba de la protoboard (ojo que a pesar de que son la misma tierra) había ruido a la salida. Gracias a esa observación decidí conectar todos los componentes que van a tierra con la tierra de la parte de abajo de la protoboard.
> De esta manera pude eliminar por completo ese ruido, bueno no soy muy bueno narrando hechos pero espero que esto sirva como pauta para alguien que en determinado momento se encuentre con este pequeño incoveniente y les permita seguir adelante en su proyecto.
> 
> Agradezco a todos su tiempo y colaboración, el siguiente paso es hacer el pcb, ya tengo el diseño y lo pienso hacer por medio del metodo de la serigrafía, estaré posteando mis observaciones y porque no, compartiré algunas imagenes de todo el proceso.





Recien lei lo que te pasaba sino te lo hubiese dicho antes, te recomiendo leer este post que me sirvio mucho mas de lo que te podes imaginar, si haces las cosas como dice ahi no tenes ni un solo ruido debido a la fuente, tambien te recomiendo (me habia olvidado de esto), que te busques un filtro toroidal, en realidad puede ser cualquier alma de toroide y le das 2 o 3 vueltas con los 3 cables de alimentacion y magicamente te elimina los ruidos d que produce el largo del cable, ni idea como ni porque pero me funciono jajaja


----------

